# DIY Magneto Kit from MiniMag UK



## gus (Sep 10, 2014)

DIY Magneto

As a young kid,I have seen Magnetos on Matchless MotorCycles and been fascinated by same. Saw one Webster Engine powered with MiniMag Magneto.
Bought the export kit which is cheaper less the bulky items.But it still cost me half a bomb.
Plan to start work next or next. The next magneto will be fully DIY with most material sourced locally. One difficult item would be the permanent rotor magnets which I plan to canabalise from antique bicycle dynamos.


----------



## Swifty (Sep 10, 2014)

Very interesting Gus, as a young kid, I would peer in the window of the local bike shop at the dynamos, wishing I could have one. Several years later when I eventually got one, with the associated light, I thought that it was great. I think that the light beam produced, barely reached the ground. The modern bike lights are absolutely amazing, did not even dream as a kid that they could be so bright.

Paul.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 10, 2014)

Gus,

Go to here

http://www.floridaame.org/

Then on left hand side go to tips and links, once in there you will see the very first post, where you can download a PDF of the build sequence I took when doing the prototype Minimag. It should give you a few easy pointers on how to do it.

It was my Minimag that you saw powering the Webster.


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 10, 2014)

Aha Blogwitch! So you are still around and watching. It is nice to see.

Jim


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 10, 2014)

Jim,
Ill health has stopped me working in my shop, but my brain is still working most of the time, so if I see something I can help with, I help.

John


----------



## gus (Sep 10, 2014)

Swifty said:


> Very interesting Gus, as a young kid, I would peer in the window of the local bike shop at the dynamos, wishing I could have one. Several years later when I eventually got one, with the associated light, I thought that it was great. I think that the light beam produced, barely reached the ground. The modern bike lights are absolutely amazing, did not even dream as a kid that they could be so bright.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul,

We had to pedal very hard and fast to get a brighter light.:wall: Not worth the effort to get a brighter beam.

Gus got smart,he later bought a battery operated head lamp. ;

Just imagine there were kerosene lamps for bicycles too.

Will surf the Antique Shops in Bandanoon/Mossvale area while visiting my ''92'' young boss who took me off the street and gave a job that lasted 32 years from draftsman/estimator-----------Operations Manager.He was a great boss who can see potential in young engineers.


----------



## gus (Sep 10, 2014)

Blogwitch said:


> Gus,
> 
> Go to here
> 
> ...




Hi Blogwitch,

Thanks for reminding me. Will make diligent reference to your post. Sure beats reinventing the wheel.The next few engines will be with DIY Magnetos using bicycle dynamo rotors, DIY HT coil and DIY laminations cannabilised from power transformers. With be very challenging to DIY Power Press to stamp laminations. Mild Steel won't do. Must be silicon steel.Gus has dreaming beyond the rim.Ha Ha Ha. Must come down back on my feet.


----------



## gus (Sep 10, 2014)

Blogwitch said:


> Jim,
> Ill health has stopped me working in my shop, but my brain is still working most of the time, so if I see something I can help with, I help.
> 
> John




Hi John,

Take care and get well.

Hi John,
Gus now 71 and darling boss 68. Been celebrating our anniversaries every year in
Japan,sight seeing,window shoppping and eating. Somehow I married the right woman that stayed with me during my very tough and challenging days with Ingersoll-Rand,USA,Singapore Plant.
TokyuHands is my favourite arts and crafts shop which also sells some quality tools for metal working. Been buying replacement drills for my 0.1mm increment drill sets. Nellie loves window shopping but does not buy much.
Both Nellie and Gus plan to travel in the East Asia while we can still move on our feet. Nellie has back pain and Gus plans it such that she gets enough back rest.

The city trains are user friendly for the elderly too. At every station there are always interesting places,shops,temple and even churches. We plan to drop by Nagasaki to see all the churches and pray for the world and all my friends and John
included.
This Sept 24 trip will be to Fukuoka where hotel,food,shopping and trains far cheaper than Tokyo. I speak no Japanese but I can read Kanji(Chinese text).The Station Masters and Police speak English. Asking for directions when we get lost was no problem. 

Take care.


----------



## Swifty (Sep 11, 2014)

Gus, when working, I made quite a few press tools for laminations, some with carbide cutting edges as the lamination steel sure is hard. Laminations came out the bottom of the press in chutes so they stacked nicely.

Paul.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 11, 2014)

gus said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Take care and get well.



Unfortunately Gus, I can't get well, so I am selling up very soon, and traveling around the world while I still can.

So those from the UK who might be looking for a super equipped workshop, keep an eye open for when it comes up for sale.


----------



## gus (Sep 11, 2014)

Swifty said:


> Gus, when working, I made quite a few press tools for laminations, some with carbide cutting edges as the lamination steel sure is hard. Laminations came out the bottom of the press in chutes so they stacked nicely.
> 
> Paul.




We share many things in common.Gus was no toolmaker but had to do some heavy stamping. Bought a China 100 ton press, DIY made a die tool to punch,stamp and form flanges for roller-conveyors I volunteered to built for the main warehouse to transfer assembled compressor packages over. Did the heat treatment with electric furnace. Made many stamp tools but all for 2mm and above. With a Heinhaden DRO and a Bridgeport Mill made many multiple punch dies for compressor bases.
OK .The grand finale I have a PM for you.Will be interesting.


----------



## gus (Sep 12, 2014)

Swifty said:


> Gus, when working, I made quite a few press tools for laminations, some with carbide cutting edges as the lamination steel sure is hard. Laminations came out the bottom of the press in chutes so they stacked nicely.
> 
> Paul.



Hi Paul.

I am so fascinated by fine blanking stamping tools. The heat treatment of die tools to get stamping capacity of millions of pieces. The very high speed 
''Minster,UK'' also. I saw tiny parts flying out like rain drops at Metal Box where I slogged for 3 1/2 years.
Now planning murder to totally DIY my next very own Magneto with local parts. I paid S$120 for the Magneto Kid. Thats ''arm & leg'' for a retiree.:rant:
    Ha ha Ha. No worry. Will make that money back in no time.

OK. Flu about gone. Next week get engine running.

Take Care.


----------



## gus (Sep 12, 2014)

Will begin scavenging for silicon steel sheet. Might try using milk tin can plates. Most like the electro magnet part of magneto will go into hysterisis.Thay is go crazy and magnetised.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 13, 2014)

Gus,

Bob Shores book 'Ignition coils and magnetos in miniature' is a very good book to help design and make your own.

John


----------



## gus (Sep 13, 2014)

Blogwitch said:


> Gus,
> 
> Bob Shores book 'Ignition coils and magnetos in miniature' is a very good book to help design and make your own.
> 
> John




Hi John,

Thanks. Please vendor e-address. Gus now itching to make his own ht coils and mini magnetos .Been surfing for info on DIY ht coils. I have a coil winding machine with counter. Will be fun.

The tide table prediction is good for fishing tomorrow . Will report good or bad catches. If you are on FaceBook. Hit Augustine Teng to see my catch.
BAdly addicted to boat fishing. Bought an ''Albin 28'' and every weekend fishing is a must. Weather wise its rain or no rain and no heavy seas.

Hi John, Just went into Bob Shores site. Itching to buy the book. I am book mad. Had a free hand to buy industrial handbooks while working with Ingersoll-Rand,USA,Singapore Plant.

Hi John,
Found and buying the book and requesting for postage cost to Singapore. Thanks again. I have designed and built production machines backed by a good collection of reference books. Was fun working with Ingersoll-Rand.


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 14, 2014)

Blogwitch said:


> Jim,
> Ill health has stopped me working in my shop, but my brain is still working most of the time, so if I see something I can help with, I help.
> 
> John



John, I tried to send a PM but it was blocked, I would like to contact you. Could you send me a PM with an email address please.
Jim

(Sorry to highjack your thread Gus)


----------



## gus (Nov 8, 2014)

Now bidding on Ebay for a lot of 6 bicycle dynamos to rob rotor magnets to make DIY magnetos.


----------



## gus (Nov 8, 2014)

gus said:


> Will begin scavenging for silicon steel sheet. Might try using milk tin can plates. Most like the electro magnet part of magneto will go into hysterisis.Thay is go crazy and magnetised.





gus said:


> Now bidding on Ebay for a lot of 6 bicycle dynamos to rob rotor magnets to make DIY magnetos.





Blogwitch said:


> Gus,
> 
> Bob Shores book 'Ignition coils and magnetos in miniature' is a very good book to help design and make your own.
> 
> John



Hi John,

Now in South Thailand with friends for the ''Loy Krathong Festival" aka Floating Lantern Festival. Been looking around at some old bicycle shops for bicycle dynamos to no success with the shop owner wondering why this gentleman come looking for item now extinct. All bicycle shops have switched to motorbikes.
On the fun side Gus went to the lantern festival where floating lanterns are released into the canal. 
Here's Gus with the US$1.00 lantern and the canal.


----------



## AussieJimG (Nov 9, 2014)

Very pretty. And the lanterns too.


----------



## tornitore45 (Nov 9, 2014)

At the risk of being pedantic...  the old bicycle "Dynamo" were actually Alternators and produced AC.  But everybody call them Dynamo probably because they were the first generators used for lighting.    No commutator.


----------



## charlesfitton (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi John, Just went into Bob Shores site. Itching to buy the book. I am book mad. Had a free hand to buy industrial handbooks while working with Ingersoll-Rand,USA,Singapore Plant.

Can you please post a link to buy this book?

f


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 10, 2014)

As Bob Shores site has now closed down, this book can be obtained from here

http://www.model-engine-plans.com/books/

At 35 bucks, it is a steal, as they are going up in price all the time. Just have a look at how much they charge on Amazon or Ebay for one.

John


----------



## gus (Nov 11, 2014)

Went around the South Thailand scrounging for Bicycle Dynamos. The modern age has caught up with most bicycle shops converted to selling motor bikes. :wall:
But bought 6 from ebay at $6.00 plus DHL to $35. New dynamos cost $15-------25.  At $35 landed on on door step this is certainly very cost effective. Will have 6 magnet rotors to make Magnetos.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 11, 2014)

Gus--That is something I have often thought about--bicycle generators that ran off a friction wheel pressing against the front or rear tire to light a headlight on the bike. Everybody had one when I was a kid. I didn't even know if they were still made or not. I have thought about chasing one down and running it off one of my model i.c. engines, to light a bulb.---Brian


----------



## gus (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Brian,

Good Idea. Plan to do same. But modifications required. I thought of redoing housing and built like a magneto w/o the contact points. 
Any plans to DIY Dynamo. If so will use your design and drawing.

I went into many bicycle shops and most owners have no idea what a dynamo is ??? :wall:
On Ebay you could buy brand new M.I.C. Dynamos. Bidded for a lot of 6 pcs. Its on the way.


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 11, 2014)

It might just be my faded memory, but I seem to recall those bicycle dynamos took a heck of a lot of driving to produce a feeble little glow from a single bulb. Do our engines make enough power to run them?


----------



## gus (Nov 11, 2014)

Cogsy said:


> It might just be my faded memory, but I seem to recall those bicycle dynamos took a heck of a lot of driving to produce a feeble little glow from a single bulb. Do our engines make enough power to run them?



Hi Cogsy,

You are correct. This is one problem to work around. 
The MiniMag design can be used to make our DIY genset.
The MiniMag is driven 1----2 ratio on the Webster Engine.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 12, 2014)

A little quick math--Bicycle tire 28" o.d. Bicycle goes 10 miles an hour. wheel revolves {28x3.1416}/12=7.33 foot in one revolution. 10miles x 5280=52800 feet. 52800/7.33=7203 revolutions in 10 miles. Since we are going 10mph, that means 10 miles in 60 minutes, or 7203/60=120 revolutions per minute. Now, since the friction wheel is approximately 1" diameter, and the side of the wheel it bears against is about 26" diameter, that's a 26:1 ratio. So---The generator is turning at 120 x 26=3120 rpm.  Let us assume out gas engine is running at 1200 rpm. 3120/1200=2.6:1 ratio. So---if we use a 2.6" pulley diameter on the engine, we only need a 1" diameter pulley on our generator. I don't know if they have enough power to do that or not. Now mind you, at 10 MPH you got a cone of pure white light that was pretty darn bright. I can remember turning my old J C Higgins upside down and shining the light over the lake, and pedaling it by hand and that light would be as bright as a search light . You wouldn't need that degree of light for a simple engine driven lighting plant.


----------



## AussieJimG (Nov 14, 2014)

Good one Brian, move over Marv


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 14, 2014)

AussieJimG said:


> Good one Brian, move over Marv



I won't live long enough to be as smart as Marv!!!--That being said, it is good to have some idea of how fast the generator will have to spin.---Brian


----------

